# for the babies



## Futzman (Apr 18, 2003)

Hey everyone,

Just got 5 baby red belly's yesterday. Right now i've only been feeding them very small chunks of beef heart and tropical fish flakes (the fish flakes are actually for the little feeder fish (actually more just tank playmates for them at this point) I put in there but the P's seem to gobble it up too). Is this diet OK for them now while they're this young? If not, any suggestions on what else I could be giving them? I've looked through the rest of the Feeding forum but most of the things talked about there seemed a little advanced for the babies at this point...

I'm new to raising P's so any advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Brine shrimp is always good for babies, you could also buy some earthworms, and either cut them up first or throw the whole worm in and see what happens. also frozen krill, its small, and will start to bring out their colors. and also, when they are small, this depends on what you plan on feeding them eventually, but if you want them to eat pellets, its best to get them on them when they are babies, get some Hikari Gold Pellets if so, also a color enhancer. any which way, Good luck with them, and welcome to the site.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

You never mentioned how little your babies are. When I had 3/4" baby frys, they used to devour the freeze dried brine shrimps I give them. They come in a small bottle and cut up in chunks. You can actually break these chunks, pinch them in tiny pieces and serve. Trust me.. your babies would love 'em.

If they're bigger then 1" you can actually just throw in the chunk of the brine shrimp or freeze dried blood worms too.


----------



## maverick (Apr 17, 2003)

Brine shrimp and earthworms are ok


----------



## Futzman (Apr 18, 2003)

RhomZilla: they're still at about 1"

Everyone else: Cool, thanks guys. Can I get some krill and brine at the LFS?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

feed them brine,beefheart,flake (if u can get them to eat it),tubeflex worms,earthworms.they will probably chomp away on small feeders..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

At 1 inch you can already feed them comets, guppys and cut up pieces of bloodworms. No prob at all...


----------

